# فيديو شرح AutoCAD Architecture 2011 عربى



## المهندس/حماده (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*فيديو شرح autocad architecture 2011 عربى

دورة مميزه جدا واهم ما يميزها انها مشاهدة مباشرة **

*



* برنامج autocad architecture 2011

هو نسخة متطورة من الاتوكاد العادي

موجهة بشكل خاص الى المهندسين المعماريين 

لتسهيل العمل واختزال الجهد والوقت

**برنامج الأتوكاد المعماري، برنامج كبير بإمكانياتهِ * *-في رأي- لا يحتاج من يستخدمهُ أن يمتلكَ خبرة سابقة في الأتوكاد. أرى أنَّ الأوامر البسيطة التي تعلَّمناها في دورة الأتوكاد  2011  التنفيذية، كافية تمامًا للبدءِ بالتَّعاملِ مع الأتوكاد المعماري.*
*هذا البرنامج هو الخيار الأمثل للمهندس المعماري. يعمل بنفس بيئة الأتوكاد العادي لذا يحوي جميع الأوامر والخصائص التي تميِّز الأتوكاد العادي ولكنَّهُ أسرع وأقوى في إنجاز الأعمال المعمارية. فبكلِّ سهولةٍ يُمكننا من عملِ الجدرانِ والارتفاعاتِ والمناسيبِ والأبوابِ والنَّوافذِ… إلخ، بسهولةٍ تامَّة وسرعةٍ عالية. هذا البرنامج يوفِّر الجهد والوقت.*
*
الان مع الدروس

**AutoCAD Architecture 2011 Lesson 1
*


*AutoCAD Architecture 2011 Lesson 2*


*AutoCAD Architecture 2011 Lesson 3 *


*AutoCAD Architecture 2011 Lesson 4*



*AutoCAD Architecture 2011 Lesson 5*



*AutoCAD Architecture 2011 Lesson 6 *


*AutoCAD Architecture 2011 Lesson 7 *



*AutoCAD Architecture 2011 Lesson 8 *



*AutoCAD Architecture 2011 Lesson 9 *



*AutoCAD Architecture 2011 Lesson 10 *



*AutoCAD Architecture 2011 Lesson 11 *



*AutoCAD Architecture 2011 Lesson 12 *



*AutoCAD Architecture 2011 Lesson 13 *



*AutoCAD Architecture 2011 Lesson 14 *



*AutoCAD Architecture 2011 Lesson 15 *



*AutoCAD Architecture 2011 Lesson 16 *



*AutoCAD Architecture 2011 Lesson 17 *



*AutoCAD Architecture 2011 Lesson 18 *



*AutoCAD Architecture 2011 Lesson 19 *



*AutoCAD Architecture 2011 Lesson 20 *



*AutoCAD Architecture 2011 Lesson 21 *



*AutoCAD Architecture 2011 Lesson 22 *


*اتمنى الاقى ردود من حضرتكم وتشجيع والله الموفق
*​


----------



## المهندس/حماده (13 نوفمبر 2010)

زيارات بدون ردرود هل الموضوع مش عجبكم ام بدون اهميه انتظر ردكم


----------



## eng2all (14 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MiSs.DiScOvErY (14 نوفمبر 2010)

_الله يعطيــكـ العآفيه المهندس حماده...._

_انا من اسبوعين ادرس جزء من هالماده يعني مبتدئه راح اشوف الدروس بس انا استخدم برنامج autocad 2007_
_في فرق او لا ؟؟_

_ ~ ودمـــــت بــــــود ~_


----------



## محمد الجفري (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## المهندس/حماده (16 نوفمبر 2010)

eng2all قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



فى اختلاف فى الواجه ولكن لازم تتعلم الجديد وهو سهل وبسيط تابع فقط الشرح 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محب للعمارة (16 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس/حماده (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر على المرور اتمنى الاستفادة


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## سيروان محمود (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز
*


----------



## المهندس/حماده (31 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر على المرور اتمنى الاستفاده


----------



## وادي سوف (13 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خبرا وعافية


----------



## descovery_2000 (14 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز


----------



## جارة القمر 2000 (16 يناير 2011)

جازاك الله كل خير على هذه الدروس القيمة....شكرا


----------



## 9898 (22 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير شكرا


----------



## كريم خليف حسو (7 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Omimah (16 مارس 2011)

الاخ العزيز
ارجو مساعدتك في الحصول على الفيديو لان الموقع هنا محظور
مع خالص احترامي


----------



## مى محمود الديب (22 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك اخى العزيز


----------



## مى محمود الديب (22 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مى محمود الديب (22 مارس 2011)

ونرجو المزيد وشكرأ


----------



## مى محمود الديب (22 مارس 2011)

ارجو البرنامج اصدار 2011


----------



## مى محمود الديب (22 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سارا الحلوة (23 مارس 2011)

مشكور والله إستفدت كتييييير من الشرح 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مهندس مدني طموح (5 أبريل 2011)

جيد جدا بارك الله بكم


----------



## المهندس/حماده (14 أبريل 2011)

*الف شكر على المرور اتمنى الاستفادة*


----------



## المهندس/حماده (14 أبريل 2011)

*الف شكر على المرور اتمنى الاستفادة*


----------



## علاء اكو (14 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا هندسة
جارى تحميل الدروس

ممكن البرنامج نفسه
auto cad 2011 architecture
حبذا لو تورينت


----------



## hassanin_super (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## المهندس/حماده (13 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر على المرور اتمنى الاستفاده


----------



## canadakw (17 أغسطس 2011)

شكراااااااااا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## المهندس/حماده (18 أغسطس 2011)

*الف شكر على المرور اتمنى الاستفادة*


----------



## ENG AHMED SHEHATA (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*مجهود خرافي عزيزي 

ولكني ارتاح ع الكاد 9 

-
-*​


----------



## المهندس/حماده (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*الف شكر على المرور اتمنى الاستفادة*


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور جارى التحميل


----------



## eng_ezdien (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وأحسنت وبارك الله فيك


----------



## moumouh1 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

ALLAH ya3tik ma tatmanah AKHI


----------



## المهندس/حماده (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*الف شكر على المرور اتمنى الاستفادة*


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (7 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة والشيقة ولكن لي تعقيب كان يجدر بك الاشارة الى ساحب هذه الدروس المهندس محمود قحطان ( قال الله تعالى ولا تبخسوا الناس أشيائهم )


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (7 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة والشيقة ولكن لي تعقيب كان يجدر بك الاشارة الى صاحب هذه الدروس المهندس محمود قحطان ( قال الله تعالى ولا تبخسوا الناس أشيائهم )


----------



## المهندس/حماده (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*الف شكر على المرور اتمنى الاستفادة

بخصوص رد المشرف الكريم فالفيديو يشرح نفسه ويعبر عن صاحبة وكل حرصى وحرص اخوانى ان يكون هناك استفاده لا فقط تحميل 

اشكرك على اهتمامك وارشادى
نفعنا الله وايكم بما علمنا وزادنا علما
*


----------



## عادل المعكوف (25 نوفمبر 2011)

شككر جزيلا


----------



## engineer1999 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس/حماده (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*الف شكر على المرور اتمنى الاستفادة*​


----------



## محمد علي محمد سعد (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرآ على العلم الذي تعلمتموه وعلمتموه


----------



## المهندس/حماده (3 يناير 2012)

الف شكر على المرور


----------



## حسين الأسوانى (3 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير وافاد بكم وافادكم واعانكم معلومات طيبه ومفيدة جدا


----------



## eng2all (23 يناير 2012)

*الف شكر على المرور اتمنى الاستفادة*


----------



## المهندس/حماده (7 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر على المرور اتمنى الاستفاده


----------



## المهندس/حماده (25 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر على المرور اتمنى الاستفادة


----------



## اسعدالكامل (30 أغسطس 2012)

*مشكور ياباشمهندس على هذا الجهد الرائع موفق باذن الله*


----------



## اسعدالكامل (30 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله خير ورحم والدينا ووالديك وزادك الله من العلم وغفر لك ولوالديك*​


----------



## المهندس/حماده (21 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر على المرور اتمنى الاستفادة


----------

